# Kobe Press Conference



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

Is it just me or does he look like he is acting? I mean, why does he have to apologize to his wife on national TV, he is PURE image. Sad.


----------



## Pow!...Gasol (Jun 22, 2003)

Not me. After watching Kobe Bryant address the press alongside his wife and his lawyer, I have very little doubt that he is innocent. Normally in these types of situations it's hard to beleive the person, but here I find it hard not to believe him. Not because he's Kobe Bryant, but the way he spoke and what he spoke. He did however, admit he committed adultary, but not sexual assault. I can't wait for the trial, and the jury to say he's innocent



and guess what...I'm hardly a Bryant fan at all


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Acting? Get serious. 

Regarding his lawyers...I can tell that they are both VERY good. If the evidence is poor, I hope they have clips of the trial on ESPN, because I can't wait to see Pamela Mackey fry the prosecution.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>visionary432</b>!
> Is it just me or does he look like he is acting? I mean, why does he have to apologize to his wife on national TV, he is PURE image. Sad.




It's definitely just you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kobe Press Conference*



> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: Grasping at straws.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I wonder how many times Kobe rehearsed that little apology he did. He brought himself out, SPECIFICALLY to let his wife know how sorry he is. He had the mouth twitches, the head tilts, the sighs, the pauses, the "Oh, how I hate myself for committing this great sin" angle he's going with...

...what a melodramatic little girl.

Why is it that everything about him -- every goddamn thing -- screams "PHONY" from the rooftops about him...? Seriously, the husband-wife relationship needs to be saved for home. Kobe isn't on trial for ADULTERY -- he's being charged for felony sexual assault. His wife has absolutely ZERO to do with any of this, and either she needs to get the hell off my TV screen, or Kobe needs to get her the hell off my TV screen. Either way, she has nothing to do with the case, and she's being used as a pawn to get Kobe sympathy -- not to mention she's a saint for acting like she isn't totally pissed off at him. If you don't think that Kobe's in the doghouse, you have obviously never known anybody who's been caught cheating on their spouse.

Kobe says he's disgusted with himself, and furious with himself, and how angry he is that he committed adultery. He's only mad at himself that he got caught. You honestly believe that after he got it on with the victim that he immediately said, "Oh man, I wish I didn't do that -- how disgusted I am with myself." BS, he's saying that because that act directly contributed to the current media circus that he's generated in the past two weeks.

Kobe shouldn't be concerned with disgusting himself. He disgusts me.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Acting? Get serious.
> 
> Regarding his lawyers...I can tell that they are both VERY good. If the evidence is poor, I hope they have clips of the trial on ESPN, because I can't wait to see Pamela Mackey fry the prosecution.


I agree. No doubt Kobe's legal team is excellent, and I don't know about you guys but the DA looked extremely nervous and uncomfortable during that press conference, especially at the beginning. Without knowing any facts from the case it looks like Kobe already has a huge advantage, but you never know what will happen...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The DA was at the press conference? Huh?

Those two people were both Kobe's lawyers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe isn't on trial for ADULTERY -- he's being charged for felony sexual assault.


EXACTLY!!!

And what he is saying is that the only thing he is guilty of is adultery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I wonder how many times Kobe rehearsed that little apology he did. He brought himself out, SPECIFICALLY to let his wife know how sorry he is. He had the mouth twitches, the head tilts, the sighs, the pauses, the "Oh, how I hate myself for committing this great sin" angle he's going with...
> 
> ...what a melodramatic little girl.
> ...


Okay rawse so you think he is acting, but what do you expect him to say. He was on TV to do damage control, because the fmr. DA of Eagle Co, are saying that he raped this girl. 

The fact that the media is pumping it up so it, so people need to pick a side like Fox News, people need to really relax and wait till the evidence comes out.

If I am a prosecutor, I would be vary weary about this DA's case. He seems like he is in over his head (as virture of the phone calls made to other DA's). 

My whole thing is let the info come out before you express how much you hate Kobe and you think he is a poser, because as we know you live out your public life on a basketball message board and not in Hollywood on the Lakers.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I wonder how many times Kobe rehearsed that little apology he did. He brought himself out, SPECIFICALLY to let his wife know how sorry he is. He had the mouth twitches, the head tilts, the sighs, the pauses, the "Oh, how I hate myself for committing this great sin" angle he's going with...
> 
> ...what a melodramatic little girl.
> ...


Hey Rawse....try to control your bitter little outlook on life.

With the obvious bias you constantly diisplay concerning Bryant it's real difficult to take any of your posts seriously. You have one seriously twisted view of things don't you.?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*you must be kidding*

"Not me. After watching Kobe Bryant address the press alongside his wife and his lawyer, I have very little doubt that he is innocent."

Have you ever attended or been part of a trial???

Do you read the news??

There is a trial going on in every city every day with a good
looking ,good citizen,that "couldn't possibly have done this"

My goodness,that interesting trial of the rabbi in New Jersey,
he was the pillar of the community..he killed his wife.She was lovely,and he himself was..
great looking,great speaking,eloquent,HIS OWN KIDS DIDN'T THINK
HE DID IT..
But he did..

Don't ever let someone's good looks,great speaker,great star
ever sway you in a court room..please !!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> If I am a prosecutor, I would be vary weary about this DA's case. He seems like he is in over his head (as virture of the phone calls made to other DA's).


You think it was a sign of weakness that he cusulted other experts on how to handle this huge media event? Seems like the right thing to do. Maybe they'd have some useful input on how to handle that circus. It would be bullheaded to not consult experts IMO. 

Basicly, if he has the evidence, his job is to lay it out. I'm sure he's been involved with many other rape trials on his path to becoming the DA. He believes that the girl's story holds water, and that he can piece together the events of the evening for the jury. I'd expect he'll put her on the stand to tell it first hand. I doubt he's all that "weary about his case," as he's been confident enough in the evidence he has collected to bring the charges up. He may not like his chances as much as if he was going up against a law firm that wasn't regarded as one of the best in the nation, but he's looked at the cards and decided they should be played.

STOMP


----------



## kit2les05 (Jun 3, 2003)

you gotta give him the respect of coming on national tv and actually speaking. i repect that kid. hope fully the best will come out for him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay rawse so you think he is acting, but what do you expect him to say. He was on TV to do damage control, because the fmr. DA of Eagle Co, are saying that he raped this girl.


I never said he was acting. Read. I'm saying he was rehearsed. Very rehearsed. When his basketball career is over, I strongly believe he could have a career in politics. That's different from acting. What he did was some rather transparent PR.



> My whole thing is let the info come out before you express how much you hate Kobe and you think he is a poser, because as we know you live out your public life on a basketball message board and not in Hollywood on the Lakers.


:laugh:
This might shock you, messiah, but I give less than a crap about what you think about me. This is a message board, in which people express opinions. I have expressed my opinion, and it is not nearly as fanatical of an opinion as some other posters might post. Saying that I live my life on a basketball message board just oozed contempt, while you've been buddying up to me ever since I've noticed you posting here. Let's keep the sucking and biting to a minimum, eh?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey Rawse....try to control your bitter little outlook on life.
> ...


Hey steadyeddy...try to dispute my post rather than point me out as a "hater." It's uncreative and lame.

I'm no Kobe fan, and I generally smell BS when it comes from his direction, but I'm not as vocal about it as (for example) golgor or Dynasty Raider. Not at all. And the points I made are just as iron-clad as anything you could come up with at this point.

And yes, I see many things differently in life than most people do. I consider that a strength, not a deficiency. Because I see things differently does not make them "twisted." That's pretty narrow-minded on your part.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> This might shock you, messiah, but I give less than a crap about what you think about me. This is a message board, in which people express opinions. I have expressed my opinion, and it is not nearly as fanatical of an opinion as some other posters might post. Saying that I live my life on a basketball message board just oozed contempt, while you've been buddying up to me ever since I've noticed you posting here. Let's keep the sucking and biting to a minimum, eh?


Why would I need to bite you? 

Your a college student in Po'dunk Mississippi. Trust me pal I have no demands to be anything like you. You just lost all credibility by attacking me, when I merely pointed out that you are saying get him off your screen, but you wouldn't know what he is going thru because chances are you have never been a famous celebrity.

So before you say he disgusts just no that people are gonna disagree with you. Contempt hardly. How about having information first?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would I need to bite you?
> ...


You don't know what I'm doing this summer, do you? :laugh: Do you even know where I am? No, because you don't anything about me. So that argument goes out the window.

Don't pretend you're some high-ranking authority figure, please. And don't condescend.



> You just lost all credibility by attacking me, when I merely pointed out that you are saying get him off your screen, but you wouldn't know what he is going thru because chances are you have never been a famous celebrity.


Credibility? With whom? You...?

Short-term memory? I don't believe I "attacked" you first. See Post #10, Paragraph 4. 

I don't know what he's going through, because I'd never be stupid enough to put myself in the position he's in right now. Believe that.



> So before you say he disgusts just no that people are gonna disagree with you. Contempt hardly. How about having information first?


I have all the information that everyone else has, and I am stating my opinion as of now. I expected disagreement with my post. However, no one has said anything of note. Other than I'm "bitter..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The DA was at the press conference? Huh?
> 
> Those two people were both Kobe's lawyers.


I was referring to the original press conference at 5 pm est to announce they were charging Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Your a college student in Po'dunk Mississippi. Trust me pal I have no demands to be anything like you.


Oooooooohhhhh.....burn!


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey steadyeddy...try to dispute my post rather than point me out as a "hater." It's uncreative and lame.
> ...


Dude, there's nothing to dispute. Your viewpoint is painfully obvious and is just your weird observation. 

I didn't realize this board is about creativity. I'll keep that in mind when I read any future posts of yours.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> I was referring to the original press conference at 5 pm est to announce they were charging Kobe.


Ah, ok...but that was the sheriff who was doing all the talking, wasn't it?

Or did the DA talk afterwards? Darn, I must've missed it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> I didn't realize this board is about creativity. I'll keep that in mind when I read any future posts of yours.


Let me know if you need any more help.

And I fail to see how my viewpoint is "weird." I didn't exactly say aliens abducted him. I didn't exactly say the "devil made him do it." That would have been weird. However, I said none of those things or the like.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Oooooooohhhhh.....burn!


:laugh: Round 2! 



> Why is it that everything about him -- every goddamn thing -- screams "PHONY" from the rooftops about him...? Seriously, the husband-wife relationship needs to be saved for home. Kobe isn't on trial for ADULTERY -- he's being charged for felony sexual assault. His wife has absolutely ZERO to do with any of this, and either she needs to get the hell off my TV screen, or Kobe needs to get her the hell off my TV screen. Either way, she has nothing to do with the case, and she's being used as a pawn to get Kobe sympathy -- not to mention she's a saint for acting like she isn't totally pissed off at him. If you don't think that Kobe's in the doghouse, you have obviously never known anybody who's been caught cheating on their spouse.


Well, it is your view, and I guess I'll accept the fact that you just plainly dislike Kobe Bryant to a high degree. 

However, Kobe's wife has a lot to do with this. Now, I'm not married and all, but usually when people get married they go through everything (problems and accomplishments). She has every right to be there with her man. 

Well as for her acting like a saint.. do you WANT her to cause a Jerry Springer type incident on TV where millions will see her yell and shout at Kobe for his actions? Hopefully not. I mean, c'mon.. Obviously she pissed at him, but she ain't gonna show it on tv. 

Like I said earlier, you're a Kobe-hater. That's fine.. everyone is entitled to opinions on others.. but why cry about him being phony? It's like you're purposefully wanting to believe that whatever Kobe says is false. What would you rather him say? From the looks of it, no matter what Kobe does, you're going to be completely biased and go against him. just my 2 cents to cash in


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, ok...but that was the sheriff who was doing all the talking, wasn't it?
> ...


Man, do I feel dumb. I thought Mark Hurlbert was the Sheriff, I didn't know he was the DA.

Ok, I truly believe Kobe is innocent now, because Hurlbert just looked like he didn't have a clue what he was doing up there. He just seemed like he felt like he had to press charges on Kobe because he is famous.

Did you notice when someone asked if other DAs advised him to press charges, he completely avoided the question?

If Kobe asks for a preliminary hearing, this whole thing could be over with by mid-August.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For the people that didn't like Kobe from the begining like *Rawse* this press conference like these allegations are why Kobe's not a good guy. For the people who have always liked Kobe this press conference is what we've seen of him since he's been with the Lakers. It's all a matter of your perspective and so goes the world. 

My only problem is that the people who don't like Kobe claim to be being objective when analizing the situation. Why be phony. If you've never liked the guy claim it and move on. Why hide behind the sense that your comments are without prior bias. 

I am a die hard Laker fan. And Kobe is my favorite player in the league. This situation is very sad and unsettling for all involved. I thought Kobe was very sincere as he was when he cried about losing to the Spurs. Was he rehearsed then NO. 

What if he was rehearsed. I'm sure his lawyer told him to go over what he was going to say and be prepared not to ramble on. 

Like I said I thought he was very thoughtful and sincere but thats because my point of view is from being a Laker fan. I don't hide behind the guise of telling it like it is. 

Kobe hasn't disappointed me because he cheated on his wife. Thats a thing men do all over this country everyday. Its a personal thing between a man and a woman. The thing that disappoints me is that Kobe wasn't more aware of his surroundings. I always thought Kobe was one of the most aware players to play pro ball. Always judged the score and circumstance in the game correctly. 

But in this instance he wasn't aware of where he was and who he was there with. Being a black man in a small white town is something I've experienced playing college ball. I knew where I should be going and with whom I was supposed to be doing things with. Kobe got caught slipping and opened himself up to this bad thing happening. 

I think Kobe's innocent of these charges but for the people who think otherwise I understand your points also. Because Kobe, not chance put himself in this position. And you would have nothing to say if not for that point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> But in this instance he wasn't aware of where he was and who he was there with. Being a black man in a small white town is something I've experienced playing college ball. I knew where I should be going and with whom I was supposed to be doing things with. Kobe got caught slipping and opened himself up to this bad thing happening.


Jazzy1,

This is the biggest part to me that I hope doesn't have to come into play. I really would like to not see a racial thing to this, like OJ turned out to be. I'm black and I think he did it. But I just hope the facts and not the looks of either the plantiff or the defendent sway the case.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Jazzy1,
> ...


Just a question not meant to start anything, why do you think he did it. What about what you've heard that gives you this opinion. pm me if you'd like or post here. 

Race will matter. I think people get this notion sometimes that being racially biased is something that has to be contemplated or thought out and planned. Its alot more basic and natural than that. It can be as much a part of someone as the preference of Budweiser to Miller Lite. It can alter unconsciously and consciously the way you treat people. It doesn't have to be this big conspiracy just how you feel about what your looking for or at.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

You know if I was a mod I would delete ignorant posts like rawse's.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I wonder how many times Kobe rehearsed that little apology he did. He brought himself out, SPECIFICALLY to let his wife know how sorry he is. He had the mouth twitches, the head tilts, the sighs, the pauses, the "Oh, how I hate myself for committing this great sin" angle he's going with...
> 
> ...what a melodramatic little girl.
> ...



And GET THIS. He's now found religion and wants all of our prayers. This coming from a guy that put his family out, whatever happened to honor thy mother and they father?

With all of those pauses, he was just trying to recall what was said in his released statement. Poor thing, couldn't ever bring up a tear.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe-Hater's Powers Activate (insert Justice League theme) :dead: :dead:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

you want to get personal, take it to PM.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Watching ESPN... the DA just said it's a "possibility" he could serve prision time... I wonder what he really means by that?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

he mean that if Kobe is conviced, he *could* go to prison.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I wonder how many times Kobe rehearsed that little apology he did. He brought himself out, SPECIFICALLY to let his wife know how sorry he is. He had the mouth twitches, the head tilts, the sighs, the pauses, the "Oh, how I hate myself for committing this great sin" angle he's going with...
> 
> ...what a melodramatic little girl.
> ...




Great post. You've been called a "hater," but nobody's disputed any of the points you've made. Seems typical of a lot of Laker fans. Just like the Kings series a couple years back. 

I know that you're Laker fans, and love Kobe Bryant, and think he's a great player and a great person... but... c'mon. What he did is pathetic. It doesn't matter if he's guilty or not, he still screwed her. He admitted that. Yeah, everybody makes mistakes. But if you're just going to say that about this situation... what a load of bull. He committed adultry. That makes him, at least by most people outside LA's morals, a pretty pathetic person. 

And his wife being out there was even worse. I mean, she's hot, so I'd prefer she DIDN'T get off my screen, but she's acting like she's not completely pissed at him. She oughtta slap him all the way to New York. Either she's faking it and just being pissed at him when cameras aren't around, or she's incredibly weak-minded and easily taken advantage of. I just really hope, for her sake, that she's not accepting this as a mistake that he made and moving on. That's bullcrap. 

Anybody watch the Sports Reporters this morning? Lupica, for a change, made some good points. It's completely disgusting to see the way this is being handled by Kobe and his wife. Vanessa... what a tool. What Kobe said in that press conference, had it just been released in a statement, would've sounded like an arrogant little punk. And that's what he came off as to everyone but Laker fans. 

All this "I'm mad at myself" crap is just sickening. He shoulda thought about that before he hit it, whether or not the girl was forced into it. He's whining now like he whines on the basketball court when calls don't go his way. 

And before the Hater card is thrown... I didn't like Kobe before now, no. But that doesn't mean my opinion's not valid. A lot of people that aren't Laker fans don't like Kobe. Maybe we're right and you're wrong on this one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Absolutely uncalled for post, CHL.

We will discuss it privately, but for now, I'm leaving your disgraceful post up for all to see.

Thanks for dissing the good people who live here in Los Angeles.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Absolutely uncalled for post, CHL.
> 
> We will discuss it privately, but for now, I'm leaving your disgraceful post up for all to see.
> ...



Didn't mean it to be a dis to the city. I knew as I was typing it some would take it that way. Let me clarify - when I refer to the people of LA, I'm generally referring to Laker posters in here. To me, you all represent Los Angeles. Maybe that's a good thing, maybe that's bad, but when you post as a fan of the team, you become somewhat associated with that team. I know that ALL people from Los Angeles don't have the same opinion, but it seems the Laker fans in this forum share a very common one. That's why I say "LA." Sorry if that offends anyone, I don't mean it that way. 

However, the tone of my post certainly can be considered offensive, because I strongly disagree with many and support what, on this forum, is an unpopular opinion. But it's not a bait. It's not flaming. I'm not masking in it. I'm not even calling Kobe names - just saying how it makes me feel. If having an unpopular opinion makes my post completely uncalled-for, then I'm guilty. But just because this is a Lakers forum doesn't mean I have to agree with the masses when discussing the Lakers. I'm not going to criticize your moderating here, but just because I don't agree with you and take a tone that's not exactly relaxing doesn't make my post uncalled-for. 

If you want to pick my post apart and tell me exactly what's wrong about it - argue about what I said, rather than how you don't like it - then that's great. Go for it. I'm up for debates. Maybe then you can make me look stupid, rather than just saying calling me out by saying I shouldn't have posted it. Maybe you'll prove me wrong. But just because I don't agree with you doesn't make me wrong, and it doesn't mean I'm treading in waters I shouldn't be in.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Most of your post is fine.

Here are the parts you could have lost:

(1) "Seems typical of a lot of Laker fans. Just like the Kings series a couple years back."

(2) "That makes him, at least by most people outside LA's morals, a pretty pathetic person."

(3) "It doesn't matter if he's guilty or not, he still screwed her."
________________________

(1) You are once again lumping Laker fans all into one, all-negative group, notwithstanding the use of the words "a lot." This lumping of fans into one thoughtless bunch is absolutely uncalled for, and is better left unsaid. Whether designed or not to obtain a reaction from Laker fans, it will..and I believe you know that.

(2) This is, by far, the most offending sentence in your entire diatribe. I don't believe I need to elaborate on it.

(3) I would expect this statement from a problem poster, not one of our moderators. You could have written it and got your point across with far more tact. Example: "Kobe's reputation is damaged beyond repair, because whether he's guilty or not of sexual assualt, he was morally wrong in committing adultery."


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Well I'm sorry my post offended you.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Great post. You've been called a "hater," but nobody's disputed any of the points you've made. Seems typical of a lot of Laker fans. Just like the Kings series a couple years back.
> 
> I know that you're Laker fans, and love Kobe Bryant, and think he's a great player and a great person... but... c'mon. What he did is pathetic. It doesn't matter if he's guilty or not, he still screwed her. He admitted that. Yeah, everybody makes mistakes. But if you're just going to say that about this situation... what a load of bull. He committed adultry. That makes him, at least by most people outside LA's morals, a pretty pathetic person.
> ...


Excellent post, CHL. It's good to know that when you state an unpopular opinion, there will still be people on this board to back you up, and it's good to see that I have several respectable posters sharing my views, you being one of them. And just as you came to my defense, I'm certainly going to come to yours on this one.

A lot of fans on this board dismissed my post because I'm a "Hater," just saying, "Oh he doesn't like Kobe so his opinion doesn't count." When did that become a rule?

To respond to some of the flak I've gotten here, I'm not expecting anything unrealistic from Kobe or his wife or his defense at this point. Kobe has at least been consistent with his demeanor during this whole ordeal as per his demeanor on the court. CHL has every business comparing the two settings, and I'm agreeing with him.

Kobe has did nothing unreasonable in the press conference, but I'm stunned -- stunned -- that none of you are acknowledging what we saw was NOT 100% straight-from-the-heart. Kobe obviously rehearsed the speech -- do you think the defense is going to let him just "wing it?" With these serious charges? Hell no, Kobe rehearsed his speech. I don't condemn him for that, but it's still laughable that most of you condemn me for telling it like it is. Kobe's been very political thus far -- anyone that says he lied in his original statement is NOT completely accurate. What Kobe said was, "You guys know I would never do anything *like that*."

"Like that."

Then he comes out later and says he DID commit adultery, but not rape. His original comment is so purposefully vague, that he's allowed to twist it any which way he pleases, unless he's convicted. "Like that" before the charges could have meant "adultery," but now they obviously mean "rape." I'm not saying it's wrong for him to keep it vague, but it's a political device, and the only thing about it that I'm laughing about is how the fans on this board have completely eaten right out of his hand.

And I'm not expecting Vanessa Bryant to slap the taste out of Kobe's mouth during the press conference and verbally berate him to the blood-sucking scum in the press. I have no REAL problem with the way she's handling the situation, other than the fact that it's completely overacted and fake-looking. I mean, does anyone here know anyone who's cheated on their spouse before? Here's what it would be like if I had done the things that Kobe has admitted to doing: I'd be sitting at the ESPY's alright, but I'd have bandages on my head, a cast on a limb or two, and have great difficulty walking, with my wife sitting beside me, of course, with a knowing smirk on her face. It's fine if Mrs. Bryant goes out there and accepts Kobe's apology during the press conference, but when she's LITERALLY caressing his hands while he's telling her how he's slept with another woman? *Melodrama*. And bad acting.

And for people like jazzy1, who says it's completely okay and doesn't make someone a bad person for committing adultery, I'm quite well aware of the divorce rate in this country, thank you very much, but believe it or not, there are some people left in the United States that, God forbid, still believe in SOME sanctity left in matrimony. So if you say that Kobe's one hell of a role model although he's now a known and admitted adulterer, expect someone to get in your face about it, and I'll be happy to oblige.

And Ron, where do you get off calling CHL's post disgraceful when you yourself posted your opinions on why Kobe WOULD be charged, and number two on your reasons happened to be 

<li>"Kobe is black. The accuser is white. Colorado is lily white. You do the math."</li>

That "offended" me, but I didn't comment on it.

I'm certainly not calling anyone out here, because I know the ramifications of that, but you seem to be a very emotional person, Ron, and that emotion can make you post some things that are pretty hard to swallow sometimes. Again, not calling you out, but just because you don't agree with a post does not mean it's uncalled for or out-of-line, or however anyone wants to describe it.

If anyone's offended by THIS post, then pardon me when I don't apologize. As far as I'm concerned, you can get over it. The post is well within my rights on BBB.net, I'm NOT calling anyone out, I'm NOT baiting anyone, I'm NOT using any language that would need massive editing, and I HAVEN'T been personally warned about this thread, nor has a moderator needed to handle any complaints, other than the fact that some people don't agree with me.

So, CHL, it's all good. I'm understanding you, but it seems the only things we're pointing out is how Kobe is handling himself, and so far, no one has disputed our main points, other than calling us "haters" and "bitter college students from Po'dunk, MS" rolleyes: ). So good day to everyone. Feel free to disagree with me -- go right ahead.


----------



## sbaek0103 (Jun 18, 2003)

i'm completely agreeing with CHL and rawse. 
I don't know if Kobe raped this woman and the only ones who do know are coming forth with conflicting stories. What I do know is that Kobe committed adultery. That in itself is such a despicable act.
Kobe and his wife got married when she was just 19 years old. That means she only received a high school education. Then she had a child. 
For a woman who doesn't really know what it's like to go out into the real world and get a job so that she can support herself and her child, she doesn't have many options. In my opinion, that is the only reason she is staying with Kobe. She needs his support (aka money). 
If he had cheated on her while they were still married with no kid, I would still be hating on him, but not as much as I am now. How could he do that to her? For a man who professes that he loves his wife and kid so much, he sure has a funny way of showing it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> So, CHL, it's all good. I'm understanding you, but it seems the only things we're pointing out is how Kobe is handling himself, and so far, no one has disputed our main points, other than calling us "haters" and "bitter college students from Po'dunk, MS" rolleyes: ). So good day to everyone. Feel free to disagree with me -- go right ahead.


Since you decided to write a thesis and obviously address this part to me, I felt I had to put you in your place, for saying I'm biting you or trying to be like you. 

I'm not gonna argue with you rawse, because personally I don't have the time. All I am saying is some of you are quick to just say Kobe is guilty and if people would read my posts, I never said this girl was gold-digger or anything of the sort. 

I said wait for the evidence and if he is exonerated to stop dissecting the man like you know him, just because you dislike him. And like it or not, even though I have never cheated on a woman I have no idea what future temptation might occur. Because I bet you "some" people who have cheated whether it is in a marriage or just a relationship, may have made a mistake and are really ashamed.

The difference between what Kobe is going through and what someone else is, is that he is accused of rape, and we don't know if it was consensual and this adultery is being played out on a public stage.

So before you cast him down as a sinner and evil, remember we sin everyday and no one is perfect, and I apologize for my comment about you earlier.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent post, CHL yada yada yada


Your whole post makes me sick to my stomach, but I'm not about to give in to your baiting, which by the way, it most certainly is, given that it's on the Laker board to begin with. Nice try, though.

Your signature line says it all, by the way. :|


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Once again CHL is here to lecture us myopic Laker fans on how the rational, objective world outside of LA views Laker topics. Not the first time. And can you please stop acting like you speak for all non-Laker fans ok? There are actually rational people out there that don't feel like every Laker victory is a result of poor officiating and aren't Laker fans as well.

The only time you and rawse ever speak on the Lakers is to be critical of them. Rawse give me a break here, no matter what was said at that press conference you would come out of it hating him even more. Hell even if he didn't show up you would hold that against him as well. So stop speaking as if you are the neutral voice here. I totally understand hating the Lakers, I would if I cheered for a less sucessful team as well, but if you are going to come in here and call people homers look in the mirror first.

And the funny thing is if Kobe played for Memphis you would welcome him with open arms, just like you did Jerry West.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Once again CHL is here to lecture us myopic Laker fans on how the rational, objective world outside of LA views Laker topics. Not the first time. And can you please stop acting like you speak for all non-Laker fans ok? There are actually rational people out there that don't feel like every Laker victory is a result of poor officiating and aren't Laker fans as well.
> 
> The only time you and rawse ever speak on the Lakers is to be critical of them. Rawse give me a break here, no matter what was said at that press conference you would come out of it hating him even more. Hell even if he didn't show up you would hold that against him as well. So stop speaking as if you are the neutral voice here. I totally understand hating the Lakers, I would if I cheered for a less sucessful team as well, but if you are going to come in here and call people homers look in the mirror first.
> ...


Quite correct. Edited for name calling. truebluefan


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Your whole post makes me sick to my stomach, but I'm not about to give in to your baiting, which by the way, it most certainly is, given that it's on the Laker board to begin with. Nice try, though.


All I ask for is intelligent debate. I'm pretty sure that's what this website promotes.

I'm not baiting anyone, no matter what board this is on. I didn't start this thread. I replied to it with what was my opinion. I replied in an unpopular manner, but I did not taunt or call anyone out about the situation (if I did, then I would have a warning in my PM box -- I do not.). Once again, I'm pretty sure that's what this website promotes.

I'm finding it more and more hysterical that fans on this board aren't even attempting to debate anything I, or CHL, are saying. If my post makes you sick, then let's hear it.



> Your signature line says it all, by the way. :|


I try to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The only time you and rawse ever speak on the Lakers is to be critical of them. Rawse give me a break here, no matter what was said at that press conference you would come out of it hating him even more. Hell even if he didn't show up you would hold that against him as well. So stop speaking as if you are the neutral voice here. I totally understand hating the Lakers, I would if I cheered for a less sucessful team as well, but if you are going to come in here and call people homers look in the mirror first.


I wouldn't presume that much. Kobe wasn't originally slated to be at that press conference, and I would not have given him flak if he did not show up. A simple press release would have sufficed, but if it was a transcript of what was said at the press conference, I would still be here. Granted, however, the press release would not have the obligatory head tilts and lip quivers.

I don't call anyone here homers, and I have yet to do so in this thread. I often refer to the lot of you as "Laker fans," for the purpose of simplicity, and not to refer to anyone by name.

I also wouldn't presume that my "hatred" (strong word) stems from my own team's failures. In fact, I sort of relish in it right now. They're just lovable losers, not unlike the Cubs, and that's all I view them as.



> And the funny thing is if Kobe played for Memphis you would welcome him with open arms, just like you did Jerry West.


If you can do a search (I'm not a Supporting Member), search for the words "rawse Shaq robyG1974 Grizzlies". in which I have made *several* posts about how, if Roby's Shaq-to-the-Grizzlies trade happens, I would not be a Grizzly fan until he leaves. So I wouldn't presume there. I do not "hate" Kobe to the tune of leaving my own team, but I would honestly treat the situation the same. I could easily make the claim that if Kobe played for Portland, you'd be all over him. But neither situation is reality, so I'm going to stick to the matter at-hand.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm finding it more and more hysterical that fans on this board aren't even attempting to debate anything I, or CHL, are saying. If my post makes you sick, then let's hear it.


Just by observation, but I think it's because you have shown to be completely biased against Kobe and it would take more than 3 miracles to change that perspective you hold on Kobe. 

Once again, just my observation.. that's all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Quite correct.


Hey, that wasn't polite. :bsmile:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> you want to get personal, take it to PM.


I agree Sean. good post. 

EVERYONE listen up. Passions are running high on both sides. We know that. Please refrain from airing personal differences on the public board. Take it to the pm. All opinons should be allowed as long as the posters are responsible in their posting. Taking pot shots at the other poster will not be allowed. 

I almost closed this thread. Lets get back to the point of the thread. And please! Both sides here, refrain from taking pot shots at anyone that doesn't agree with you.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> So before you cast him down as a sinner and evil, remember we sin everyday and no one is perfect, and I apologize for my comment about you earlier.


Apology accepted, and if I said anything personally offensive, I apologize as well.


----------

